# Would you shoot one off the roost?



## BPR (Feb 16, 2010)

Have you or would you ever shoot one off the roost?  I don't mean a bird that hops from limb to limb to come to your calling or a follow up shot.  I mean sneaking up on one and shooting him off of the limb.  

Would it take a special situation before you would do it or are you pro killing turkeys no matter what the method is?


----------



## hevishot (Feb 16, 2010)

never have...never would.


----------



## BPR (Feb 16, 2010)

hevishot said:


> never have...never would.



You were too fast.   I added a poll.


----------



## bangbird (Feb 16, 2010)

I doubt you will get a single yes.  Unless someone is just trying to


----------



## BPR (Feb 16, 2010)

bangbird said:


> I doubt you will get a single yes.  Unless someone is just trying to



I think you will be surprised.  I've seen several people admit to shooting them off of the roost or saying that they would not hesitate to shoot one.


----------



## MKW (Feb 16, 2010)

*...*

The ONLY way that I would ever take a shot at a turkey in a tree is if I had already shot(and wounded) him on the ground. A bird in a tree is safe with me, regardless of the time of day.

Mike


----------



## BPR (Feb 16, 2010)

MKW said:


> The ONLY way that I would ever take a shot at a turkey in a tree is if I had already shot(and wounded) him on the ground. A bird in a tree is safe with me, regardless of the time of day.
> 
> Mike



Good point Mike.  I edited the question to include that.


----------



## pnome (Feb 16, 2010)

YES!

This season is going to be #5 for me and still haven't got a bird yet.  I'll take em any way I can get em.


----------



## SGADawg (Feb 16, 2010)

I would not shoot one on the roost.  I would and have sneaked up and ambushed one on the ground during the day.  If one came to my calling and landed in a tree for whatever reason, you can bet I would shoot him out of that tree.


----------



## fullstrut (Feb 16, 2010)

I like to shoot mine on the ground. Would feel bad about a limb shot.


----------



## Double Gun (Feb 16, 2010)

No sir. Even if it is legal and if it is the States should remove it from being legal. Never thought of checking but will now for VA.


----------



## red dragon (Feb 16, 2010)

id blast mine off a limb is pretty much the same you still are going to eat it!?


----------



## wisturkeyhunter (Feb 16, 2010)

No why would a person waste there time,money,and energy if they were just going to wack one from a roost.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 16, 2010)

i would not.


----------



## howl (Feb 16, 2010)

I support the right of others to do so as long as they don't exceed the bag limit. I, myself, would not. I enjoy hunting turkeys too much to ruin it that way.


----------



## fullstrut (Feb 16, 2010)

Well you could start another poll kindda on the same line would shoot ducks on the or shoot them when they are cupped and comitted? Just not good sportsman ethics.


----------



## deersled (Feb 16, 2010)

to me, the tree is his sanctuary (off limits). Once he hits the ground.....game on! calling, sneakin, bushwackin, ambushin, belly-crawling is ok by me. But, no, not off the limb!


----------



## nhancedsvt (Feb 16, 2010)

I answered honestly... I don't know. Like pnome, this is my fifth season going after a bird. I've never been in that situation so I honestly don't know what I would do. I would like to think that I wouldn't (and I know that I shouldn't) but if it's the first one I see this season... he's in trouble probably. I wouldn't shot him off the roost but if I called him in and he flew up into a tree, my conscience is going to be working double time on that one!


----------



## silvestris (Feb 16, 2010)

The gobbler who flies from his roost tree to my calling and lands in a tree within 35 yards from me is a called turkey and quite likely a dead turkey.  I have never sneaked up under a roosted turkey and shot him, nor will I ever.  It is usually a smart old gobbler who flies from his roost to another limb.  I have only had it happen twice.  Once I was unarmed and hunting with two kids, neither of whom could get a clear shot.  The other time I didn't know the turkey was on a limb.  I thought he was just over the rise as he would gobble facing me and then later gobble facing away from me giving the impression that he was walking the line back and forth.  This went on for an hour and I didn't realize he was on a limb until he flew.  It was a very exciting, but unfruitful hunt and one of my favorites.


----------



## J Gilbert (Feb 16, 2010)

I voted no, I get to excited working a bird to do it, I'd rather take him under my own circumstances


----------



## Gecko (Feb 16, 2010)

I would never shoot one off of a limb, period.  Unless of course he was wounded like others have posted.  Just would not be right.  I enjoy the challenge of calling them too much.


----------



## florida boy (Feb 16, 2010)

wisturkeyhunter said:


> No why would a person waste there time,money,and energy if they were just going to wack one from a roost.



probally because they taste good !


----------



## DonArkie (Feb 16, 2010)

Mike made a good point. If I saw one in a tree with a arrow or cross bow bolt, or a shotgun \ rifle shot and it was suffering, yes I would, other than that, nope I wouldnt.  I've done mercy kill'n on young yearing deer do to busted up leg or badly placed shot.


----------



## boparks (Feb 16, 2010)

No not off the roost. 

When I first started hunting I had a bird coming in mid morning when he flew up into a tree for whatever reason. 

I remember thinking about shooting him for a while but I didn't know if you were supposed to and I figured he was going to fly down towards me anyway because he was looking my way.

He didn't and I didn't


----------



## Wacenturion (Feb 16, 2010)

No...............and never will.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Feb 16, 2010)

No not me. If he was gobblin and was coming to my call and flew up in a tree he might be in trouble...but not off the roost.

Just out of curiosity...who has actually snuck up close enough to a gobbler on a limb in good light to shoot him from it? They have such an advantage up in the tree and would more than likely spook before you got into range.


----------



## Rich M (Feb 16, 2010)

Iff'n it is legal and in range, I will shoot.

I might go turkey hunting 2 or 3 times a year and you can bet yourself your last and next paycheck that a legal bird in range is as good as dead.  

I've only had that happen 3 times and I've only killed 3 turkeys.  1 walked under my stand while bow hunting (12 years ago), 1 came running down a grassy road to a call & hen decoy (that was really neat - 4 years ago), 1 was just in the wrong place at the wrong time  (last year) - ran into them on a road while turkey hunting with a buddy, dove into the underbrush and they walked within 10 feet...milled around and exploded into flight - when my buddy whacked one, ...got my bird on the wing.

Oh - I forgot to say that I'm basically DEAF and can't hear them much anyway.  A gobbler 100 yards away gobbling isn't there to my ears.  So, pretty much, I take what opportunities present themselves and am very happy when they do.

You won't have me pretending to be a "turkey hunter", I just hunt turkeys from time to time.  

'Supposed to get some new hearing aids that might change all that - will take some getting used to but, maybe I'll hear some this spring?


----------



## Mr. Longbeard (Feb 16, 2010)

I've never shot a gobbler off the limb in my 17 years of turkey hunting... But I am not going to sit hear and say i will never do it...

It is perfectly leagal as long as it's leagal shooting light... 

If I have went the whole season with out killing me a gobbler and I've about reached my point of frustration with chasing Pressured Gobblers... I may very well smoke one off the limb... I am not talking about purposly sneaking up to one on the roost and waiting for enough light to see him and then punking him off the limb..

I'm saying if I have gotton  lucky enough to get in the woods and by some crazy odds I happen to set up within 30 yards off a roosted gobbler and i see him up on his limb gobbling his brains out... I prob will put his butt to sleep...

Say what you will... I am honest and aint ashamed to tell it like it is...

One thing you will get from me is the truth and nothin but the truth... I'm not like 90% of the people on these forum that act like there holier than thow and when there all by them selfs there punking birds out of fields and off the sides of roads from there truck... I don't live in a make believe world... 

Oh and Im not a attorney either...


----------



## pnome (Feb 16, 2010)

Gut_Pile said:


> Just out of curiosity...who has actually snuck up close enough to a gobbler on a limb in good light to shoot him from it? They have such an advantage up in the tree and would more than likely spook before you got into range.



This is an important point I think.

In my 4 years of hunting.  I've seen plenty of turkeys in the wild but I've seen exactly 0 gobblers on the roost.  None.  

That includes off season as well.  Maybe i'm just not looking up in the trees enough.

I can't imagine that it's somehow "easy" to sneak up on them like that.  

I just don't understand the prohibition or inhibition about roost shooting.


----------



## BPR (Feb 16, 2010)

Mr. Longbeard said:


> I've never shot a gobbler off the limb in my 17 years of turkey hunting... But I am not going to sit hear and say i will never do it...
> 
> It is perfectly leagal as long as it's leagal shooting light...
> 
> ...



Just curious why you would shoot one if you happened to find yourself in the situation and but why you wouldn't put yourself in that situation.  

And what does the fact that you aren't an attorney have to do with anything?


----------



## shawn mills (Feb 16, 2010)

I've killed over 50 longbeards and consider myself an above average turkey hunter. All have been legal but the one that I'd love to be able to take back is the one I shot off the roost about 20 years ago. I hunted him for two seasons. He roosted over a big creek every evening and would wait until well after sunrise to pitch out and sail into a 250 acre pasture with ZERO cover. He would spend all day eating and breeding in that pasture only to fly back up to the same spot every evening. The last morning of season I waded through the big creek in the darkness until I was under where I thought he was. When it got fly down time, all the hens started pitching out up the creek, flying into the pasture and he started gobbling.  I eased the gun up and shot him and watched as he fell into the creek below. Not trying to brag here, just hoping someone else might learn from my mistake. I've killed MANY trophy whitetails and MANY exceptional longbearded ol gobblers  and I have to say its the one regret I have in my turkey hunting "memory bank". I'd rather never have killed him and kept trying than to have taken that smart old bird that way...


----------



## Fanfare (Feb 16, 2010)

I can't imagine planning on killing a gobbler off the roost.To me part of the game is guessing what he will do when he flies down and trying to set up accordingly.Most times I guess wrong and thats what makes the bird seem intelligent which only increases my drive to outsmart him.Slipping up under him in the dark knowing he will not fly off because he cannot see just does not seem fair game to me.


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Feb 16, 2010)

Only if I am next to him on the limb.
....it could happen


----------



## Cane_Cutter (Feb 16, 2010)

ive shot plenty off the limb, after legal shooting hours of course. how i got my first bow kill.


----------



## dwills (Feb 16, 2010)

I don't think I could ever justify killing a bird on the roost. The thrill of turkey hunting to me is hearing the gobbling and watching the strutting. To me, the reward lies in knowing that you outsmarted a bird with your calling and woodsmanship. Is it really hunting if you sneak in on a gobbler while it is still dark (before he can see to fly away) and blast him off the limb when it is light enough to see?


----------



## silvestris (Feb 16, 2010)

The term "holier than thou" gets tossed around a bit.  But there are hunters out there that really are holier than thou.  They possess principles that they refuse to disobey whatever the circumstances.  They understand that the game they play has unwritten rules set down long before they ever came into the world and they feel an obligation to follow those unwritten rules.  They know that all hunters are not on that high of a pedestal and they accept that fact.  They do wish that those other hunters could experience and appreciate the exhilaration that comes from engaging in fair battle with the wild turkey, whether the turkey comes home him or not.    "Hope springs eternal in the human breast".  And I hope for all of you to reach the higher plateau of the "holier than thou".


----------



## hawglips (Feb 16, 2010)

silvestris said:


> The term "holier than thou" gets tossed around a bit.  But there are hunters out there that really are holier than thou.  They possess principles that they refuse to disobey whatever the circumstances.  They understand that the game they play has unwritten rules set down long before they ever came into the world and they feel an obligation to follow those unwritten rules.



Ok, I'm hearing an awful of the so-called unwritten rules so many folks are not obeying lately.

What are those rules?


----------



## BPR (Feb 16, 2010)

hawglips said:


> Ok, I'm hearing an awful of the so-called unwritten rules so many folks are not obeying lately.
> 
> What are those rules?



If he wrote them down, they wouldn't be unwritten.


----------



## BPR (Feb 16, 2010)

Cane_Cutter said:


> ive shot plenty off the limb, after legal shooting hours of course. how i got my first bow kill.



After legal shooting hours as in after sunset or after sunrise.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 16, 2010)

I have had the opportunity and chose not to. The thrill is in the hunt. Calling him in and watchin the show.


----------



## jgates12 (Feb 16, 2010)

I have only killed birds on the ground but I might under certain circumstances. Ole M. Wadell shot one of the limb in a video that I actually re-watched last week. He called and worked the big gobbler well after sunrise and he flew in limb to limb right above him looking for the hen. If that was to happen, I would shoot him, no questions asked.


----------



## silvestris (Feb 16, 2010)

jgates12 said:


> I have only killed birds on the ground but I might under certain circumstances. Ole M. Wadell shot one of the limb in a video that I actually re-watched last week. He called and worked the big gobbler well after sunrise and he flew in limb to limb right above him looking for the hen. If that was to happen, I would shoot him, no questions asked.



And you would have earned him as well in my opinion.


----------



## TDB (Feb 16, 2010)

It would be tuff but i prefer to shoot them on the ground...


----------



## Double Gun (Feb 16, 2010)

Mr. Longbeard said:


> I've never shot a gobbler off the limb in my 17 years of turkey hunting... But I am not going to sit hear and say i will never do it...
> 
> It is perfectly leagal as long as it's leagal shooting light...
> 
> ...




Wow, 90% that is 9 out of 10 of us. Don't say much for anyones integrity, morels or principles here.

You mentioned frustration. I hope no one kills out of frustration.

23% say they would, interesting

I think Shawn Mills understands.


----------



## ssm (Feb 16, 2010)

Wadell will blast one!


----------



## BPR (Feb 16, 2010)

Mr. Longbeard said:


> I'm not like 90% of the people on these forum that act like there holier than thow and when there all by them selfs there punking birds out of fields and off the sides of roads from there truck... I don't live in a make believe world...



Got a link for that study?  I must have missed that one.  

Or did you just make it up?


----------



## BPR (Feb 16, 2010)

ssm said:


> Wadell will blast one!



The bird that Wadell shot was limb hopping and coming to his calls.  He didn't shoot it on the roost.


----------



## silentK (Feb 16, 2010)

nah....i've had the opportunity a few times....my last was the last day of our fall season this year....saw 12 gobblers in a feild bout 1 1/2 hourz before dark...got set up & kalled...they kame in to about 50 yards & started flying up for the night....a few landed in trees not 30 yards from me....i ate tag soup


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 16, 2010)

Mr. Longbeard said:


> One thing you will get from me is the truth and nothin but the truth... I'm not like 90% of the people on these forum that act like there holier than thow and when there all by them selfs there punking birds out of fields and off the sides of roads from there truck... I don't live in a make believe world...
> Oh and Im not a attorney either...




Speak for yourself brother. I would wager that the vast majority of folks on here are good honest ethical folks.


----------



## WaltL1 (Feb 16, 2010)

No I would not shoot a bird off the roost. In this world or a make believe one.


----------



## ThatredneckguyJamie (Feb 16, 2010)

I always thought I would...til I had the chance this year during deer season. Had 2 nice toms fly up and roost about 50 yards from my treestand one evening but it just didnt seem right.


----------



## drewpatt (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## blong (Feb 16, 2010)

I hunted  one for 4 or 5 days late season once that would squat and peek out of the grass when called to. I called his hens up and he did not want to follow but finally gave in. When he got 60 yds or so from the woodline, he flew up above me to try to find the calling hen(me) and I helped him back down to the ground. He had a spur hole thru his toe and bones were sticking out. Guess that is why he was sneaky because he couldn't fight.


----------



## wingbone caller (Feb 16, 2010)

No,I would not shoot one off his roost limb. Limb hopping to my calls--Yes


----------



## doghuntin (Feb 16, 2010)

never shot one off the roost, got to much $$$ in calls and other gadjets to wait under a tree for the sun to come up and blast him out


----------



## jigman29 (Feb 16, 2010)

If you could sneak up on a mature buck that was bedded down you would brag and be a great hunter,but if you do the same with a turkey who probably has better eyesite you would be looked down upon by your peers.I think each person has to decide for themselves what they should do as long as its legal.I for one will blast one in a minute if it happens to work rhat way,I love to call them but I love to eat them as well so I have no shame for taking an animal legally.To me it's worse to catch a bass off the bed and wipe out a whole family than to kill one turkey off the roost.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Feb 16, 2010)

*Okay so.........*

I am going to be really honest here. I have shot one gobbler out of a tree. This is the way it went down. A buddy and me had scouted some birds and every time we watched them they would be roosted in some pine trees accross a small field. They would pitch into the field and walk through a gap in a fence into some smaller clearings. So one day we set up on the edge of the field and waited. The sun came up, and we waited. It got a little later and we waited....nothing. By this time we were figiting around and talking about what was going on, well whispering. All of a sudden I heard a really loud cluck to my left. It sounded like it was on the ground and I turned to look. I thought I was about to see a turkey come through the gap into the field. Then I caught movement, there was a big ol' tom standing on a pine limb 20 yards from me  that was MAYBE 12 feet high. He obviously seen me and I could not believe he had not flown off. I turned and shot him. I was proud of him and didnt feel bad about it. He made some mean turkey fingers! However I will say that I have never and will never go out to shoot one off the roost. This is the only time that I did, and do not really know if I would agian or not. My intention every time I go turkey hunting is to call him up. In fact I never really even thought about wiehter or not I would or would not shoot one off a limb. If it is legal and a person does shoot one off a limb, I really do not think it says anything about his ethics.


----------



## MCNASTY (Feb 16, 2010)

I put I dont know because If I hunted a particular bird over the course of the season and he got to bothering me and it come to a the circumstance where it just happened I just may let him have it. But I would never intentionally go out and try to set up under a roosted gobbler on purpose. NOT HOW I ROLL!!


----------



## wisturkeyhunter (Feb 16, 2010)

Kinda worries me guys would change their standards out of frustration or empty tags late in the season.


----------



## Fanfare (Feb 17, 2010)

Its "legal" to shoot turkeys in Texas with a rifle... and under a feeder...but not much sport to that "legal' style of turkey hunting.....


----------



## flhunter82 (Feb 17, 2010)

In the state of Florida it is Illegal, and I would call the law to anyone I heard doing it! Almost every morning I go after roosting one, I'll watch him on the roost. It never even crosses my mind. I don't care if I chased a bird for 3 seasons. If he is smarter than me then he earned the right to live. I think anyone that shoots birds off the roost is a sorry hunter. Now if you shot one when you first started and felt bad about it and never did it again thats one thing, but if you think you are a turkey hunter and do it on a regular basis, then you are not a turkey hunter and need to hang up your vest.


----------



## MKW (Feb 17, 2010)

*...*

I am astonished that 20 people have said they would blast one off the roost. Wow!

Mike


----------



## BPR (Feb 17, 2010)

Fanfare said:


> Its "legal" to shoot turkeys in Texas with a rifle... and under a feeder...but not much sport to that "legal' style of turkey hunting.....



Yeah.  I don't understand the thought process that if something is legal, it is ethical.  Laws are the minimum standards that we are expected to follow (some have trouble with these).  Each person has to decide what his/her ethics are for themselves, not your congressman.


----------



## Huntinfool (Feb 17, 2010)

I honestly don't have an issue if somebody wants to do it.  It's legal.  I don't approve....but who asked me?

I just don't have a ton of mature birds where I hunt.  So when I do hunt one, I want it to be a super memorable experience.  That's why I'd prefer to kill him on the ground.


----------



## hawglips (Feb 17, 2010)

MKW said:


> I am astonished that 20 people have said they would blast one off the roost. Wow!
> 
> Mike



And 9 more would be tempted at least...


----------



## hawglips (Feb 17, 2010)

Make that 34 and 15...

Unbelieveable.


----------



## Tailfeather (Feb 17, 2010)

Guess I'll add another "no".....

Have had the opportunity many times to roll one off the limb, morning and evening.  Just not my cup of tea, rather look him in the eye.


----------



## bnew17 (Feb 17, 2010)

shooting one off the limb takes the fun and difficulty out of turkey hunting. I enjoy turkey hunting the most because of how tough it is. I would never shoot one off the roost.


----------



## silvestris (Feb 17, 2010)

MKW said:


> I am astonished that 20 people have said they would blast one off the roost. Wow!
> 
> Mike



It is the deer hunter mentality, Mike.  When I started in the early 70s, one could pretty much distinguish between deer hunters and turkey hunters.  The turkey hunter might occasionally go on a deer hunt, but they were primarily turkey hunters.  Since the commercialization of turkey hunting with all of the manufacturers canning DVDs to sell their products, probably 3/4 of the turkey hunters today are primarily deer hunters who have brought their deer hunting tactics to the turkey woods.  I liked it much better in the 70s.


----------



## Gadget (Feb 17, 2010)

silvestris said:


> It is the deer hunter mentality, Mike.  When I started in the early 70s, one could pretty much distinguish between deer hunters and turkey hunters.  The turkey hunter might occasionally go on a deer hunt, but they were primarily turkey hunters.  Since the commercialization of turkey hunting with all of the manufacturers canning DVDs to sell their products, probably 3/4 of the turkey hunters today are primarily deer hunters who have brought their deer hunting tactics to the turkey woods.  I liked it much better in the 70s.







I was on a Texas turkey hunt last year, there was a group of deer hunters there before us, they sat in fully enclosed tower stands with scoped deer rifles reading magazines, waited for the turkey to show up at the feeders which were 50yds in front of each stand; they killed something like 11 Jakes......... sad


----------



## boparks (Feb 17, 2010)

I think out of all the threads I've read since being here, this one surprises me the most


----------



## Huntinfool (Feb 17, 2010)

Just confirms for me that there are "hunters" and there are "killers".  I prefer the hunt over the kill.  I love both.  But I don't want the latter without the former.


----------



## MKW (Feb 17, 2010)

*...*

I am just in amazement...and disgusted!

Mike


----------



## deerslayer357 (Feb 17, 2010)

I dont think that slipping in under a turkey before light and shooting him at first light is hunting.  However, I voted that I don't know because one day about 2 seasons ago I was cutting and running at around 9:30 in the morning and a turkey gobbled 30 yards from me.  I set up and was looking for the bird and finally realized that he was in a tree 25 yards from me.  
I didn't shoot the bird because I didn't have a clear shot.  My question is:  do you consider that shooting one off of the roost?


----------



## silvestris (Feb 17, 2010)

deerslayer357 said:


> I dont think that slipping in under a turkey before light and shooting him at first light is hunting.  However, I voted that I don't know because one day about 2 seasons ago I was cutting and running at around 9:30 in the morning and a turkey gobbled 30 yards from me.  I set up and was looking for the bird and finally realized that he was in a tree 25 yards from me.
> I didn't shoot the bird because I didn't have a clear shot.  My question is:  do you consider that shooting one off of the roost?



Hard to say.  Since you were running and gunning, it is unlikely that he flew to the tree as a result of your calling.  He could have still been on the roost or he could have flown into the tree later in the morning for a multitude of reasons.  I would not have shot him because he was not called.


----------



## hawglips (Feb 17, 2010)

I wouldn't have shot him either for the same reason.

But I bet a bunch of old timers would have shot him.


----------



## boparks (Feb 17, 2010)

Hawglips,

Funny you mentioned old timers.

There was older gentleman that shared our camp in Texas the second year I was there. This guy was pushing 70 and I don't remember how long he said he'd been hunting but it was along time and this guy could kill turkeys.

He did say in the early days he shot birds out of the tree.

I guess maybe way back when techniques were different for some. I don't know


----------



## Wacenturion (Feb 17, 2010)

boparks said:


> Hawglips,
> 
> Funny you mentioned old timers.
> 
> ...




Probably more youth than anything.  That could have been coupled with the fact there were probably fewer birds way back then, where he hunted.


----------



## Turkeydoghunter (Feb 17, 2010)

one time after me and my brother set up on two beauty long beards ,,,its still dark ,,,,we located the birds by owling so they were gobbling ..BANG....THUD...man i heard the bird hit the ground.... by the looks of this post its something that 30% of the hunters do....a good friend of mine had the same thing happen and he went over to the hunter to discuss ethics when he noticed the guy was wearing no boots.


----------



## HuntNTails (Feb 17, 2010)

Don't care what others do...and yes I will shoot a duck on the water in front of me...but turkeys sitting in a tree...NO WAY!  It's the thrill of the hunt to actually call one up... not shoot one out of the tree at the crack of day.  But, that's my two cents...


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 17, 2010)

Well what about 1 flying to you off of the roust?


----------



## bownutz (Feb 17, 2010)

with a bow i'll take any legal shot to get my 2nd bird. if you can sneak up on a gobbler between sunrise and sunset on a limb you are a better woodsman than i.  especially on a wma.


----------



## TreeFrog (Feb 17, 2010)

Without a doubt.  I enjoy calling them in and letting them have it but I would bushwack one in a second if given the opportunity and not feel the least bit bad about it when I was placing his marinated breasts on my grill.  To me it's no different that shooting a dove in the air versus shooting him off a limb or other structure.  They taste the same at the end of the day.


----------



## gregg (Feb 17, 2010)

Not a chance, for me it would be like shooting a dove out of a tree, what's the point.


----------



## MCNASTY (Feb 17, 2010)

gregg said:


> Not a chance, for me it would be like shooting a dove out of a tree, what's the point.



Id shoot a dove out of the tree quick......there aint nothin like a grilled dove wrapped in bacon.

As a college fellar, I take what I can get.


----------



## 835 Shooter (Feb 17, 2010)

I wouldn't think twice.  I have killed a bunch off the ground and I have killed several from a tree, and they all eat just the same.


----------



## T Tolbert (Feb 17, 2010)

It took me 8 years of head aches, long walks, and getting up early for nothing, to get my first bird . I did it by myself and was very proud, and it was a story I was proud to share. Just b/c it's been 5 years and no bird I don't think that's a reason to kill one from a tree. Where is the good story? Is that not what a lot of hunting is about trying to get a good story to pass on.


----------



## MorganCounty1210 (Feb 17, 2010)

I said yes, But the only way I would do so is if I didn't know the bird was there, setup under it, and realized it was a big mature tom. I will not attentionally setup under any bird and try to shoot it from the roost, theirs no sport or fun in it. But under certain circumstance it would be okay.    

I think a few of these people would do the same.............


----------



## wisturkeyhunter (Feb 17, 2010)

MorganCounty1210 said:


> I will not attentionally setup under any bird and try to shoot it from the roost, theirs no sport or fun in it. But under certain circumstance it would be okay.


Strange logic that.


----------



## MorganCounty1210 (Feb 17, 2010)

wisturkeyhunter said:


> Strange logic that.


Certain circumstances as in. Hunting with a kid for his first bird and havnt been successful. Or like stated above gone many years without killing one. Or if that big 'ole beard was swinging in my face and spurs were digging in my back he might have to say night' night'  

A big 'ole beard and huge spurs is dead in the tree or on the ground, they seem to speak for themselves.


----------



## wisturkeyhunter (Feb 17, 2010)

Lowering your standards of whats exceptable in the woods in any scenerio short of starving to death is not exceptable.


----------



## trkyburns (Feb 18, 2010)

MKW said:


> I am just in amazement...and disgusted!
> 
> Mike




Yep, my thoughts exactly as I read through this thread.  

If this trend continues, I may have to say how I really feel about roost shooting.  I hope that doesn't happen because I like this forum and don't want to be banned.  The truth is, I can't think of a nice way to express how idiotic this is...


----------



## Turkeydoghunter (Feb 18, 2010)

no... ive actually could have it done 3 times... but instead waited quietly and when the bird flew down made a call and shot the bird...which walked and strutted my way....let me tell when your that close its better to wait till he flys down...have confidence in calling and your set up........Ron


----------



## Gadget (Feb 18, 2010)

MorganCounty1210 said:


> Certain circumstances as in. Hunting with a kid for his first bird and havnt been successful. Or like stated above gone many years without killing one. Or if that big 'ole beard was swinging in my face and spurs were digging in my back he might have to say night' night'
> 
> A big 'ole beard and huge spurs is dead in the tree or on the ground, they seem to speak for themselves.





So your willing to teach a kid it's ok to shoot a gobbler out of the roost, so long as it's your first bird, or if you havent' killed one in a while, or if he has a big beard and good spurs, then that's ok too........wow.


----------



## boparks (Feb 18, 2010)

Wacenturion said:


> Probably more youth than anything.  That could have been coupled with the fact there were probably fewer birds way back then, where he hunted.



I believe you're right and it would seem that there were less set ways of hunting them that far back. 

This guy could wack em though. He left that morning with his gun and a mouth call and was back 2-3  hours later with 2 birds, packed up and headed back east.


----------



## silvestris (Feb 18, 2010)

T Tolbert said:


> Where is the good story? Is that not what a lot of hunting is about trying to get a good story to pass on.



Anyone can tell a story about how he killed a gobbler and sadly many make up their story.  No, what it is all about is the memory of the hunt etched in one's mind.  Unfortunately, all too many are satisfied with that memory being one of taking unfair advantage of perhaps God's finest creature.  Such is life; such is man.


----------



## Whiteeagle (Feb 18, 2010)

I dare say that 49 out of 50 people that said no would shoot if given the right opportunity, they just wont admit to doing it.


----------



## dwills (Feb 18, 2010)

Well I must be the 50th person, because I don't see the sport in shooting one off of the limb. I turkey hunt for the experience and have too much respect for turkeys to slaughter them on the limb.


----------



## Tailfeather (Feb 18, 2010)

doug hamby said:


> I dare say that 49 out of 50 people that said no would shoot if given the right opportunity, they just wont admit to doing it.


I dare say you're wrong on the 49 out of 50.  If somebody else wants to kill one on the limb, that's their business.....I certainly won't lose any sleep over it.

But I would imagine a good many of the "no" voters have had the opportunity to kill one on the limb.  Turkey hunt very long and you'll get multiple chances to test your resolve.....it's not that unusual a situation.


----------



## BPR (Feb 18, 2010)

doug hamby said:


> I dare say that 49 out of 50 people that said no would shoot if given the right opportunity, they just wont admit to doing it.





I don't understand these comments at all.  Someone else said that 90% of people were shooting turkeys out of trucks.  And now you say that 98% would shoot them off the roost if given the right opportunity.  

Why do you think that?  The only thing I can figure is that you think everone else thinks the same as you.  I'm not going to sit here and bash you for how you hunt turkeys.  I may not like it, but how you hunt is up to you, just like how I hunt is up to me.  But don't assume that I will do the same as you when no one is looking.  

I can get turkey on sale for 69 cents a pound at the grocery store.  I don't need to drop my standards to come out of the woods with a bird.


----------



## mkg 1023 (Feb 18, 2010)

Nope,  if he is in the tree he is safe from me and my pellets!~ to much fun to call um in and watch the show.
 Seems like there sure is a lot more starving hungry peeps on this site then there use to be.


----------



## WaltL1 (Feb 18, 2010)

BPR said:


> I don't understand these comments at all.  Someone else said that 90% of people were shooting turkeys out of trucks.  And now you say that 98% would shoot them off the roost if given the right opportunity.
> 
> Why do you think that?  The only thing I can figure is that you think everone else thinks the same as you.  I'm not going to sit here and bash you for how you hunt turkeys.  I may not like it, but how you hunt is up to you, just like how I hunt is up to me.  But don't assume that I will do the same as you when no one is looking.
> 
> I can get turkey on sale for 69 cents a pound at the grocery store.  I don't need to drop my standards to come out of the woods with a bird.


Hit the nail on the head.


----------



## Resica (Feb 18, 2010)

BPR said:


> I don't understand these comments at all.  Someone else said that 90% of people were shooting turkeys out of trucks.  And now you say that 98% would shoot them off the roost if given the right opportunity.
> 
> Why do you think that?  The only thing I can figure is that you think everone else thinks the same as you.  I'm not going to sit here and bash you for how you hunt turkeys.  I may not like it, but how you hunt is up to you, just like how I hunt is up to me.  But don't assume that I will do the same as you when no one is looking.
> 
> I can get turkey on sale for 69 cents a pound at the grocery store.  I don't need to drop my standards to come out of the woods with a bird.



Bingo!


----------



## MorganCounty1210 (Feb 18, 2010)

Gadget said:


> So your willing to teach a kid it's ok to shoot a gobbler out of the roost, so long as it's your first bird, or if you havent' killed one in a while, or if he has a big beard and good spurs, then that's ok too........wow.


Im not saying that im going to attentionally setup under a bird just to shoot it off roost.....But if the opportunity is there why not? If you do ever get under a roosted Tom they usually know your there. So its either shoot it from roost or have it fly away. I guess if you have killed a good number of birds in your life time then you wouldn't.


----------



## hawglips (Feb 18, 2010)

Wow.  

Up to 39 and 16....

That's 30% of folks on here would think about shooting a turkey off the roost.

I would have never believed it!!!


----------



## steveng70 (Feb 18, 2010)

I have never been in the spot to shoot one one the roost, I would like to think I will not do that.


----------



## Resica (Feb 18, 2010)

MorganCounty1210 said:


> Im not saying that im going to attentionally setup under a bird just to shoot it off roost.....But if the opportunity is there why not? If you do ever get under a roosted Tom they usually know your there. So its either shoot it from roost or have it fly away. I guess if you have killed a good number of birds in your life time then you wouldn't.


So the determining factor for you to shoot or not to shoot is whether  you've killed a lot of turkeys in your life or not?


----------



## Canvasback27 (Feb 18, 2010)

Nearly forty years in the turkey woods,NEVER HAVE,NEVER WILL and NEVER NO NEED TOO!



All us one's that love and respect the bird know's how to hunt em' or either we know tommorrow is another day.


----------



## MorganCounty1210 (Feb 18, 2010)

Resica said:


> So the determining factor for you to shoot or not to shoot is whether  you've killed a lot of turkeys in your life or not?



Its just like killing a jake. If you have killed your share of birds and a fair share of toms would you kill a jake?


----------



## hevishot (Feb 18, 2010)

MorganCounty1210 said:


> Its just like killing a jake. If you have killed your share of birds and a fair share of toms would you kill a jake?



exactley, some folks love the SPORT of turkey hunting...I have had more chances to shoot turkeys off the roost than I could count but since there is no SPORT in that, I wouldn't even consider it.  When I was younger, I killed a few jakes...now I wouldn't even think of killing one.  It all boils down to what your goals are and whether you set out just to kill a turkey or to play the game and win....EDIT..Im confused..looks like you are in the camp that thinks its OK to shoot one off the roost, we "ain't" in the same camp.


----------



## MorganCounty1210 (Feb 18, 2010)

Its Legal.....If the Georgia State Record was sitting on a limb above your head your telling me you wouldn't shoot him. I hear some lies  

Let me explain. This will be my 4th season. Iv killed 3 birds in my hunting career. All 3 were not fully mature birds. Iv called in several Jakes since and let them live to become mature toms. So if Mr. Tom is in shooting distance hes dead as a door nail in my book. My opinions will change maybe after I get a few under my belt like the others......but till then I will shoot him out of his roost.


----------



## Canvasback27 (Feb 18, 2010)

When you call one up like this and pass him up since two birds was harvested the previous day,I sure don't need to prove to anyone I need to stoop to roll one off the limb.
I know there's many fine turkey hunters on here that wouldn't do it.


----------



## hevishot (Feb 18, 2010)

MorganCounty1210 said:


> Its Legal.....If the Georgia State Record was sitting on a limb above your head your telling me you wouldn't shoot him. I hear some lies
> 
> Let me explain. This will be my 4th season. Iv killed 3 birds in my hunting career. All 3 were not fully mature birds. Iv called in several Jakes since and let them live to become mature toms. So if Mr. Tom is in shooting distance hes dead as a door nail in my book. My opinions will change maybe after I get a few under my belt like the others......but till then I will shoot him out of his roost.



thats EXACTLEY what we (most of us) are telling you grasshoppa....It's legal to shoot deer in a pen in Ga too and I wouldn't even consider it....legal or not is not the only factor that dictates how I hunt....


----------



## Canvasback27 (Feb 18, 2010)

In Florida it was once legal to shoot them off the limb,its now illegal(Thank God),but a few years back I had slipped down in the swamp on a bird I had roosted the night before,once daylight started to come I gave one light tree yelp and the gobbler gobbled and as my misfortune I had got in too close before daylight and he is now 30 yards from me,in a cypress in full strut on the limb.
I watched the bird knowing full well when he glided out,he'd more than likely glid out in a opening to my left which was 60 to 70 yards to the north which would put him out of range,oh well,nothing to do but hope for the best,the cypress tree I had set against had a juvenile gobbler on a limd above me and I started seeing more birds in the other cypress trees surrounding the adult gobbler.
I would have to wait til flydown to see what would happen,at that time in the Spring,the birds had been flying down about 6:30 in the morning...I was able to see my watch and right at 6:25 a shot rang out(I nearly jumped out of my skin),my gobbler is hitting every limb on the way down through the cypress,I still remember feathers flying everywhere,this guy steps out from behind a tree a few yards from where the gobbler was roosted,he picks up the flopping gobbler and then see's me,he drops the bird when I yell...He was stunned and lets just say since this is a family site I will let this end here...Lets just say he want ever shoot another from the roost I'm sure.
I have set up to close on many gobblers and 90% of the time I loose for them flying down out of range,but thats why its huntin' and not called killin'.

Whether this Individual(I'll leave it at that)was in there first or came in after me who knows,but to see a fine bird disrespected in that manner is beyond belief.


----------



## WaltL1 (Feb 18, 2010)

MorganCounty1210 said:


> Its Legal.....If the Georgia State Record was sitting on a limb above your head your telling me you wouldn't shoot him. I hear some lies


Heres what you dont understand. Some of us would be absolutely ashamed of ourselves for shooting a bird off the roost, state record or not. Not happy, not proud, not satisfied. Ashamed.
If its ok with you thats fine you do it. Its legal and its your choice. But dont make the mistake of thinking someone who wouldnt do it is lieing to you. I can live with going home empty handed. But Im not ashamed of going home empty handed. No lie.


----------



## Canvasback27 (Feb 18, 2010)

WaltL1 said:


> Heres what you dont understand. Some of us would be absolutely ashamed of ourselves for shooting a bird off the roost, state record or not. Not happy, not proud, not satisfied. Ashamed.
> If its ok with you thats fine you do it. Its legal and its your choice. But dont make the mistake of thinking someone who wouldnt do it is lieing to you. I can live with going home empty handed. But Im not ashamed of going home empty handed. No lie.



Amen Brother!


----------



## shawn mills (Feb 18, 2010)

Some of my fondest memories in the turkey woods ended with me going home with no more than just that... a memory.


----------



## Canvasback27 (Feb 18, 2010)

Even tough I harvested my first bird nearly forty years ago and always say I've scared more than I'll ever kill.....I think what it boils down to with us on here,its not whether its legal its a simple thing called





     ETHICS!


----------



## MorganCounty1210 (Feb 18, 2010)

WaltL1 said:


> Heres what you dont understand. Some of us would be absolutely ashamed of ourselves for shooting a bird off the roost, state record or not. Not happy, not proud, not satisfied. Ashamed.
> If its ok with you thats fine you do it. Its legal and its your choice. But dont make the mistake of thinking someone who wouldnt do it is lieing to you. I can live with going home empty handed. But Im not ashamed of going home empty handed. No lie.



I'm not trying to persuade anyones opinion. Just stating what I would do, like what the original poster wanted us too do. But some of these people I guess are afraid to say what they want to say. 

All I see is follow the leader.

I guess im just an outcast?


----------



## HarmonDen (Feb 18, 2010)

not a sporting way to kill a turkey.......................shooting a roosted turkey is like slapping your wife................you can, but your not supposed to........................


----------



## WaltL1 (Feb 18, 2010)

MorganCounty1210 said:


> I'm not trying to persuade anyones opinion. Just stating what I would do, like what the original poster wanted us too do. But some of these people I guess are afraid to say what they want to say.
> 
> All I see is follow the leader.
> 
> I guess im just an outcast?


No you arent an outcast, theres a number of people who agree with you. Heres what I think and of course this is my opinion and isnt really worth squat - you are focused more on the killing and less on the challenge. Happens to alot of people young or old. You mentioned now that you have a few birds under your belt you let jakes walk. Thats great! Now just continue on with that way of thinking and extend it to other areas of turkey hunting. I think in the end you will be much prouder of your accomplishments by doing it the challenging way. Again just my opinion its completely up to you.


----------



## silvestris (Feb 18, 2010)

MorganCounty1210 said:


> Its Legal.....If the Georgia State Record was sitting on a limb above your head your telling me you wouldn't shoot him. I hear some lies
> 
> Let me explain. This will be my 4th season. Iv killed 3 birds in my hunting career. All 3 were not fully mature birds. Iv called in several Jakes since and let them live to become mature toms. So if Mr. Tom is in shooting distance hes dead as a door nail in my book. My opinions will change maybe after I get a few under my belt like the others......but till then I will shoot him out of his roost.



I have been written about in a book, "Turkey Hunting, A One Man Game" as having let many a mature gobbler walk to live another day.  I have let many more walk since the publishing of that book in the mid 80s.  If you think that I, who is as likely as not to let an adult gobbler called fair and square walk on occasion, am going to shoot a gobbler from his roosting limb, then I am forced to advise you that you are wrong.

As far as record turkeys go, that is the silliest nonsense I have ever heard, ranking right up there with grand slams, royal slams and world slams.  Purely invented crap.  A turkey should be judged on his character, not weight, spur length and beard length.  I like long spurs; I like long beards.  But I dearly love the experience of dealing with a true character turkey.


----------



## silvestris (Feb 18, 2010)

By the way WaltL1, as bad as it is for the both of us, you are the spitting image of me.  Nice fish.


----------



## Old Winchesters (Feb 18, 2010)

Not me.


----------



## blackbear (Feb 18, 2010)

never


----------



## WaltL1 (Feb 18, 2010)

silvestris said:


> By the way WaltL1, as bad as it is for the both of us, you are the spitting image of me.  Nice fish.


Next time I'll take off my halloween mask 
And thanks on the fish. I see you are in Louisianna. That pic is at the Chandeluer Islands.


----------



## LEGHORN (Feb 18, 2010)

Canvasback27 said:


> In Florida it was once legal to shoot them off the limb,its now illegal(Thank God),but a few years back I had slipped down in the swamp on a bird I had roosted the night before,once daylight started to come I gave one light tree yelp and the gobbler gobbled and as my misfortune I had got in too close before daylight and he is now 30 yards from me,in a cypress in full strut on the limb.
> I watched the bird knowing full well when he glided out,he'd more than likely glid out in a opening to my left which was 60 to 70 yards to the north which would put him out of range,oh well,nothing to do but hope for the best,the cypress tree I had set against had a juvenile gobbler on a limd above me and I started seeing more birds in the other cypress trees surrounding the adult gobbler.
> I would have to wait til flydown to see what would happen,at that time in the Spring,the birds had been flying down about 6:30 in the morning...I was able to see my watch and right at 6:25 a shot rang out(I nearly jumped out of my skin),my gobbler is hitting every limb on the way down through the cypress,I still remember feathers flying everywhere,this guy steps out from behind a tree a few yards from where the gobbler was roosted,he picks up the flopping gobbler and then see's me,he drops the bird when I yell...He was stunned and lets just say since this is a family site I will let this end here...Lets just say he want ever shoot another from the roost I'm sure.
> I have set up to close on many gobblers and 90% of the time I loose for them flying down out of range,but thats why its huntin' and not called killin'.
> ...



That's hilarious right there.


----------



## LEGHORN (Feb 18, 2010)

HarmonDen said:


> not a sporting way to kill a turkey.......................shooting a roosted turkey is like slapping your wife................you can, but your not supposed to........................



This is a ridiculous comparison, one is a crime and the other is shooting a bird out of a tree which is legal in Georgia. And who says you are not supposed to - not the GA DNR, is it all these "ethical" expert turkey hunters on here?


----------



## Gut_Pile (Feb 18, 2010)

Wow....it really amazes me how many people would shoot one from the roost. When this thread got started I figured it would be 90% no and 10% yes/i dont knows. Never would I think  it would be 70/30. Now I am young and only have 3 birds under my belt by I have never been to the point of even thinking about it. I have left the woods countless times without a bird, even after hunting almost all day, and even missing. I have hated some birds bc they were so challenging. But I would never shoot a bird from the roost.

Not only would I think it was unfair but I would be ashamed of myself. Guess that's where the macho man "I kill stuff" attitude comes in with people. Some people seem to be more worried about numbers rather than the thrill and excitement of a spring morning in the turkey woods. I'm obsessed with turkey hunting and respect them just as much as anybody and it's the hunt and challenge of calling him in that makes the turkey so special. I don't see where any of those things would play into shooting one off the limb.


----------



## LEGHORN (Feb 18, 2010)

MorganCounty1210, The reason you get all these responses about being unethical, not sporting, and that they never had the need to; is really because turkeys are not that hard to kill.  They play fair-you know they are going to be moving around during the day, they can't smell you, they gobble to reveal their location, you talk to them and they talk back. So it is a fun game and if one doesn't want to play, you just head on to the next one-generally somebody's gonna be ready to play that day, somewhere. And that game is VERY, VERY exciting and fun. So most everyone would forego the quick fix of shooting off the limb to be sitting there and whisper to your hunting buddy, "I think I hear drumming!" But there are some instances, at least in my case, where you get one that makes you plum mad and has spoiled the game one too many times - that's when if the opportunity arises for his chance to be the star of Plinko.....he will be taking a hard fall.
And the comment about shooting deer in a pen is not a good comparison either. Generally deer hunting in a pen is not really considered fair chase, and that long beard can definitely fly to the next county from that tree if he so chooses.  A more true comparison would be if you were heading to your deer stand and you notice a mature buck, say 175", bedded down and you decide to head on to your stand and hope he 1) gets up during daylight hours and 2) comes by your stand. Now in that situation, I know all these ethical, sporting hunters would not shoot that bedded buck of a lifetime.


----------



## Canvasback27 (Feb 18, 2010)

Thats hilarious and apparent you've never hunted adult gobblers in the fall when they are not yelling from the roost telling the world where they're at.
Easy...well okay there boss.


----------



## topcat (Feb 18, 2010)

LEGHORN said:


> MorganCounty1210, The reason you get all these responses about being unethical, not sporting, and that they never had the need to; is really because turkeys are not that hard to kill.  They play fair-you know they are going to be moving around during the day, they can't smell you, they gobble to reveal their location, you talk to them and they talk back. So it is a fun game and if one doesn't want to play, you just head on to the next one-generally somebody's gonna be ready to play that day, somewhere. And that game is VERY, VERY exciting and fun.


I know this phrase gets worn out, but that is the most ridiculous thing I've ever read on a hunting forum.  Wow...


----------



## LEGHORN (Feb 18, 2010)

Canvasback27 said:


> Thats hilarious and apparent you've never hunted adult gobblers in the fall when they are not yelling from the roost telling the world where they're at.
> Easy...well okay there boss.



Nope, never hunted em in the fall-it's not legal in GA to do that (Thank God). What sporting, self-respecting turkey hunter would hunt turkeys in the fall? Hey, I say we take a poll


----------



## Gadget (Feb 18, 2010)

MorganCounty1210 said:


> Its Legal.....If the Georgia State Record was sitting on a limb above your head your telling me you wouldn't shoot him. I hear some lies
> 
> Let me explain. This will be my 4th season. Iv killed 3 birds in my hunting career. All 3 were not fully mature birds. Iv called in several Jakes since and let them live to become mature toms. So if Mr. Tom is in shooting distance hes dead as a door nail in my book. My opinions will change maybe after I get a few under my belt like the others......but till then I will shoot him out of his roost.






I see your point of view, looking back at the first couple years of my turkey hunting career I would shoot the first three legal turkey that came in, but I never tried or even thought about shooting one off the limb. 

You are right though, usually after you get some birds under your belt you will start to look at things differently and morph into a different type of hunter, one more interested in the sporting aspect of the hunt. Some people will never get it I guess, some will.

I started out as Turkey hunter, that was my first hunt ever, years later I started deer hunting. I think it's a lot harder for a deer hunter to turn into a turkey hunter.......


----------



## Canvasback27 (Feb 18, 2010)

LEGHORN said:


> Nope, never hunted em in the fall-it's not legal in GA to do that (Thank God). What sporting, self-respecting turkey hunter would hunt turkeys in the fall? Hey, I say we take a poll



We took a poll,your a limb roller,the rest of us are not.
I don't blame you though about the fall...its hard to roll one off the limb when he's not gobbling to tell you where he is.

Wish you much success in your Spring pursuits.


----------



## dwills (Feb 18, 2010)

Gadget said:


> I see your point of view, looking back at the first couple years of my turkey hunting career I would shoot the first three legal turkey that came in, but I never tried or even thought about shooting one off the limb.
> 
> You are right though, usually after you get some birds under your belt you will start to look at things differently and morph into a different type of hunter, one more interested in the sporting aspect of the hunt. Some people will never get it I guess, some will.
> 
> I started out as Turkey hunter, that was my first hunt ever, years later I started deer hunting. *I think it's a lot harder for a deer hunter to turn into a turkey hunter......*



That is the truth...just because you are hunting turkeys does not mean that you are a turkey hunter. Some people never enter into the turkey hunter's frame of mind, and simply adapt the ethics of deer hunting to turkey hunting. A lot of these people think that if you can see him, you should shoot him, but I don't understand that frame of mind. I turkey hunt for the experience, not the kill.


----------



## LEGHORN (Feb 18, 2010)

Canvasback27 said:


> We took a poll,your a limb roller,the rest of us are not.
> I don't blame you though about the fall...its hard to roll one off the limb when he's not gobbling to tell you where he is.
> 
> Wish you much success in your Spring pursuits.



Speak for yourself there bud, it looks like some others would take him off the limb according to this here poll. But that is the best thing about all this, we can all speak for ourselves and have our own opinion and have the choice to shoot one off the limb cause it's LEGAL.  The same thread plays out in the deer hunting forum about shooting small bucks. There are die hard trophy deer hunters that would never shoot a small buck and shame those that do.


----------



## LEGHORN (Feb 18, 2010)

dwills said:


> that is the truth...just because you are hunting turkeys does not mean that you are a turkey hunter. Some people never enter into the turkey hunter's frame of mind, and simply adapt the ethics of deer hunting to turkey hunting. A lot of these people think that if you can see him, you should shoot him, but i don't understand that frame of mind. I turkey hunt for the experience, not the kill.



what?


----------



## LEGHORN (Feb 18, 2010)

Gadget said:


> I see your point of view, looking back at the first couple years of my turkey hunting career I would shoot the first three legal turkey that came in, but I never tried or even thought about shooting one off the limb.
> 
> You are right though, usually after you get some birds under your belt you will start to look at things differently and morph into a different type of hunter, one more interested in the sporting aspect of the hunt. Some people will never get it I guess, some will.
> 
> I started out as Turkey hunter, that was my first hunt ever, years later I started deer hunting. I think it's a lot harder for a deer hunter to turn into a turkey hunter.......



I thought is was much harder for a squirrel hunter to turn into a turkey hunter, I guess I was misinformed


----------



## dwills (Feb 18, 2010)

Maybe you'll understand one day...but until then, it's legal, so more power to you!


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 18, 2010)

LEGHORN said:


> There are die hard trophy deer hunters that would never shoot a small buck and shame those that do.



i'd say limb shooting is more closely related to shooting deer at a feeder, legal in some states, but not sporting (in my opinion).


----------



## HarmonDen (Feb 18, 2010)

LEGHORN said:


> This is a ridiculous comparison, one is a crime and the other is shooting a bird out of a tree which is legal in Georgia. And who says you are not supposed to - not the GA DNR, is it all these "ethical" expert turkey hunters on here?



calm down..........i really don't care what you do.............


----------



## LEGHORN (Feb 18, 2010)

dwills said:


> Maybe you'll understand one day...but until then, it's legal, so more power to you!



Maybe you and some others here will understand one day...that there is much more to life and bigger things to worry about than how someone legally harvests a turkey.


----------



## flhunter82 (Feb 18, 2010)

Might as well put corn all over the ground and sit in a blind and wait. If you shoot a turkey off the roost, then you are NOT a turkey hunter and that's all there is to it. A lot of states have adopted no shooting off the roost, and Georgia will soon. Then You will be a poacher and it won't be a matter of ethics anymore.


----------



## dwills (Feb 18, 2010)

LEGHORN said:


> Maybe you and some others here will understand one day...that there is much more to life and bigger things to worry about than how someone legally harvests a turkey.



You're probably right. I just wouldn't want someone in my hunting club going around shooting the birds off the limb. Let me ask you this...how would you feel if someone in your club (regardless of the fact if you are in one or not) got in their truck (no calls or camo), rode to the edge of your field, got out, and shot a gobbler from 200 yards with his muzzleloader? And he did this for all 3 of his birds? Is he still a turkey hunter or is he a turkey killer? This is equally legal and I view them both on equal ethical grounds. It's just not what turkey hunting is about to me.


----------



## jbird1 (Feb 18, 2010)

MorganCounty1210 said:


> I'm not trying to persuade anyones opinion. Just stating what I would do, like what the original poster wanted us too do. But some of these people I guess are afraid to say what they want to say.
> 
> All I see is follow the leader.
> 
> I guess im just an outcast?



Thats funny...I thought your " have you seen the cruel trapping photos in the trapping forum?" thread made you more of an outcast than this one.

I think you just like to


----------



## MorganCounty1210 (Feb 18, 2010)

jbird1 said:


> Thats funny...I thought your " have you seen the cruel trapping photos in the trapping forum?" thread made you more of an outcast than this one.
> 
> I think you just like to



Who are you? I think your just cyber scouting. And lurking the threads for something to post about. 

P.S, keep on topic


----------



## Dupree (Feb 18, 2010)

MorganCounty1210 said:


> P.S, keep on topic



if you cant hit a merganser on the water i think a turkey will be safe on the limb!


----------



## MorganCounty1210 (Feb 18, 2010)

4x4powerstrokesd said:


> if you cant hit a merganser on the water i think a turkey will be safe on the limb!


Hey what can I say. Their like little torpedoes. 

When their on the limb I just aim for the feet!


----------



## jaymax (Feb 18, 2010)

There is a difference b/t a roost kill and a tree kill..i have killed many, many ,many birds... and off the top of my head i can recall atleast 5 birds that came from a tree...3 hunts, i actually called the bird from tree to tree gobbling, struting, and drumming just the same as on the ground...2 more came from calling and crawling to birds that would not fly down at all..they just sit, strut, and gobble in the tree all morning..i act as a hen walking and scratching all the way to him...it takes an extreme amount of patience, persistance, and determination to get that done...so i voted yes to shooting one in a tree and no to sitting on a roost tree to wait one out...


----------



## MorganCounty1210 (Feb 18, 2010)

jaymax said:


> There is a difference b/t a roost kill and a tree kill..i have killed many, many ,many birds... and off the top of my head i can recall atleast 5 birds that came from a tree...3 hunts, i actually called the bird from tree to tree gobbling, struting, and drumming just the same as on the ground...2 more came from calling and crawling to birds that would not fly down at all..they just sit, strut, and gobble in the tree all morning..i act as a hen walking and scratching all the way to him...it takes an extreme amount of patience, persistance, and determination to get that done...so i voted yes to shooting one in a tree and no to sitting on a roost tree to wait one out...


----------



## tony32 (Feb 18, 2010)

in a minuite


----------



## BOWKILL (Feb 18, 2010)

topcat said:


> I know this phrase gets worn out, but that is the most ridiculous thing I've ever read on a hunting forum.  Wow...



What's ridiculous about that statement? 

Turkey's are easy?

How many bucks would you kill if they only moved during the day, screamed at the top of their lungs every morning and throughout most of the day, couldn't smell, went to the same field every day, slept in the same bed almost every night, made a bunch of noise when they walk, and came running to decoys and calling? 

Are ya'll seriously having trouble killing these things? I've never killed one before...


----------



## Gut_Pile (Feb 18, 2010)

BOWKILL said:


> What's ridiculous about that statement?
> 
> Turkey's are easy?
> 
> ...



You just voided your whole point by saying the words I put in red. Turkey hunting is completely different from deer hunting. And to be honest and to somewhat respond to your comment I've killed more mature bucks than I have mature turkeys. 

I just wouldn't say anything about how its easy to kill a turkey when you've never done it yourself.


----------



## Mr. Longbeard (Feb 18, 2010)

WOW!!! Maybe I was wrong...

Finally a forum were everybody's not affraid of getting black balled for speaking there mind...


----------



## Tailfeather (Feb 18, 2010)

BOWKILL said:


> I've never killed one before...


I can believe that....


----------



## FERAL ONE (Feb 18, 2010)

Mr. Longbeard said:


> WOW!!! Maybe I was wrong...
> 
> Finally a forum were everybody's not affraid of getting black balled for speaking there mind...



speaking your mind isn't a problem. it is the mind that can't speak without typing around censors or attacking another that gets you in trouble ...


----------



## Resica (Feb 18, 2010)

MorganCounty1210 said:


> Its Legal.....If the Georgia State Record was sitting on a limb above your head your telling me you wouldn't shoot him. I hear some lies
> 
> Let me explain. This will be my 4th season. Iv killed 3 birds in my hunting career. All 3 were not fully mature birds. Iv called in several Jakes since and let them live to become mature toms. So if Mr. Tom is in shooting distance hes dead as a door nail in my book. My opinions will change maybe after I get a few under my belt like the others......but till then I will shoot him out of his roost.


I understand the mentality now. State record should have nothing to do with it. 



LEGHORN said:


> Nope, never hunted em in the fall-it's not legal in GA to do that (Thank God). What sporting, self-respecting turkey hunter would hunt turkeys in the fall? Hey, I say we take a poll



Yea right.


----------



## LEGHORN (Feb 19, 2010)

dwills said:


> You're probably right. I just wouldn't want someone in my hunting club going around shooting the birds off the limb. Let me ask you this...how would you feel if someone in your club (regardless of the fact if you are in one or not) got in their truck (no calls or camo), rode to the edge of your field, got out, and shot a gobbler from 200 yards with his muzzleloader? And he did this for all 3 of his birds? Is he still a turkey hunter or is he a turkey killer? This is equally legal and I view them both on equal ethical grounds. It's just not what turkey hunting is about to me.



It wouldn't bother me at all, if it's legal means then so be it. Like I eluded to before, I don't sweat the small stuff. Turkey hunting/killing, same thing-one goes hunting with the hopefull end result of killing. And I know I'll hear all about the experience, blah, blah, blah; which is unbelievable don't get me wrong, but if you are separating the two then you might as well take a camera and not have to worry about shooting one off the limb or anyway else for that matter.


----------



## LEGHORN (Feb 19, 2010)

jaymax said:


> There is a difference b/t a roost kill and a tree kill..i have killed many, many ,many birds... and off the top of my head i can recall atleast 5 birds that came from a tree...3 hunts, i actually called the bird from tree to tree gobbling, struting, and drumming just the same as on the ground...2 more came from calling and crawling to birds that would not fly down at all..they just sit, strut, and gobble in the tree all morning..i act as a hen walking and scratching all the way to him...it takes an extreme amount of patience, persistance, and determination to get that done...so i voted yes to shooting one in a tree and no to sitting on a roost tree to wait one out...



This is a good post because it illustrates exactly what I was talking about, when that stubborn longbeard doesn't play the game just right and you have to adapt.


----------



## jbird1 (Feb 19, 2010)

MorganCounty1210 said:


> Who are you? I think your just cyber scouting. And lurking the threads for something to post about.
> 
> P.S, keep on topic



Oh I'm pretty regular on the Turkey forum...your the Johnny- Come- Lately to the around here.


----------



## BPR (Feb 19, 2010)

Some of yall are getting bent out of shape on this one.  And ironically enough it seems to be the roost shooters.  The point of the thread was not to bash those that don't shoot them on the roost or the ones that do shoot them on the roost.  It was just to get an idea of where everyone stood.

Everyone has to decide for themselves how they want to kill turkeys.  In my opinion you can kill a turkey without ever having hunted that bird.  In some states it is legal to shoot turkeys with a rifle over a pile of corn.  And some choose to do that.  But everyone has to decide for themselves what their limits are.  For some people their standards are lower than the laws.  For others they are the laws, and for others they are more restrictive than the laws.

I think alot of people add limits to themselves as they get more experience in the turkey woods, but I think whatever your limits are you should stick to them.  If you are comfortable shooting them off the limb, then that is your choice.  But I don't think you should lower your standards because its been a hard year or because a bird has frustrated you.  Turkey hunting is an intellectual challenge more than a sport to kill turkeys.  And its not fair to you or the turkey to change the rules in the bottom of the ninth because he has beaten you.


----------



## rifleroom (Feb 19, 2010)

*Absolutely...*

NOT. I don't even use decoys, much less would I roost one and shoot him! To each his own though I guess.


----------



## LEGHORN (Feb 19, 2010)

Gut_Pile said:


> You just voided your whole point by saying the words I put in red. Turkey hunting is completely different from deer hunting. And to be honest and to somewhat respond to your comment I've killed more mature bucks than I have mature turkeys.
> 
> I just wouldn't say anything about how its easy to kill a turkey when you've never done it yourself.



Aw no you didn't.....GutPile you are way out of your league calling out Bowkill on turkey hunting, trust me. You guys are taking this whole thing way to serious.


----------



## BPR (Feb 19, 2010)

LEGHORN said:


> This is a good post because it illustrates exactly what I was talking about, when that stubborn longbeard doesn't play the game just right and you have to adapt.



Reread the original post.  We covered limb hopping.


----------



## silentK (Feb 19, 2010)

BPR said:


> Turkey hunting is an intellectual challenge more than a sport to kill turkeys.  And its not fair to you or the turkey to change the rules in the bottom of the ninth because he has beaten you.


----------



## WaltL1 (Feb 19, 2010)

LEGHORN said:


> You guys are taking this whole thing way to serious.


To those of you taking this whole thing way to serious - THANK YOU and you are welcome at my fire any time.


----------



## BOWKILL (Feb 19, 2010)

Gut_Pile said:


> You just voided your whole point by saying the words I put in red. Turkey hunting is completely different from deer hunting. And to be honest and to somewhat respond to your comment I've killed more mature bucks than I have mature turkeys.
> 
> I just wouldn't say anything about how its easy to kill a turkey when you've never done it yourself.




Well, I've seen it on TV, and it looks pretty easy.


----------



## jbird1 (Feb 19, 2010)

BOWKILL said:


> Well, I've seen it on TV, and it looks pretty easy.



Ok...who has the picture of the boat with about 15 poles out the back?


----------



## WaltL1 (Feb 19, 2010)

jbird1 said:


> Ok...who has the picture of the boat with about 15 poles out the back?


Exactly. Its interesting what some folks consider fun.


----------



## Turkeydoghunter (Feb 19, 2010)

BOWKILL said:


> Well, I've seen it on TV, and it looks pretty easy.


Dude


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 19, 2010)

LEGHORN said:


> Aw no you didn't.....GutPile you are way out of your league calling out Bowkill on turkey hunting, trust me. .



why is that?  gutpile was only going off of what was stated by bowkill.


----------



## Big7 (Feb 19, 2010)

I jumped one after the morning hunt a few years back.
Was at a 90 deg. intersection on the farm road and it was sand
and he couldn't see me because of the turn and he couldn't
hear me because it was a clean, sand road.. (I didn't know he was there either)

He flew up going to some oak trees and I shot him in the air..

Does that count?


----------



## Mr. Longbeard (Feb 19, 2010)

That would fall under the category of bushwacking... That will be a whole nother  post next week...


----------



## Canvasback27 (Feb 19, 2010)

In Florida we had to put a stop to roost shooting,too many hens were being taken in the Spring by guys slipping in the roost and firing on the first bird seen when it cracked daylight,not only killing the hen,but ten to twelve potential eggs and poults.
No doubt many states will make it illegal in the future,does not look good to the anti's for us to cut corners to harvest a bird and just gives them that much more cause to be against us all.


----------



## Canvasback27 (Feb 19, 2010)

BPR said:


> Reread the original post.  We covered limb hopping.



I thought he said they were easy,if so why would you have to limb roll one...I can't no longer laugh with him,I must now laugh AT!


They don't get stubborn.....they're Easy!


----------



## Hookedonhunting (Feb 19, 2010)

I voted NO.  After 5 seasons of chasing the elusive public land bird I finally bagged one.  It was the last day of the season.  Called into a field to a lone hen decoy.  When I walked over to that bird I called my dad and with tears streaming down my face told him how I finally had killed a turkey.  Now why in the world would you want to screw up an experience like that by shooting a bird off a roost before he flies down?  Legal,.....sure. Fun, rewarding, cool to tell your buds....no.  If I needed the meat that bad I would just pick it up at Kroger.  It's a lot cheaper that way.  But doesn't taste as good.  Happy Huntin this turkey season!  I will be going after my 4th bird in 7 seasons.....


----------



## Canvasback27 (Feb 19, 2010)

Hookedonhunting said:


> I voted NO.  After 5 seasons of chasing the elusive public land bird I finally bagged one.  It was the last day of the season.  Called into a field to a lone hen decoy.  When I walked over to that bird I called my dad and with tears streaming down my face told him how I finally had killed a turkey.  Now why in the world would you want to screw up an experience like that by shooting a bird off a roost before he flies down?  Legal,.....sure. Fun, rewarding, cool to tell your buds....no.  If I needed the meat that bad I would just pick it up at Kroger.  It's a lot cheaper that way.  But doesn't taste as good.  Happy Huntin this turkey season!  I will be going after my 4th bird in 7 seasons.....



Great story and congratulations on your gobbler,no doubt you worked hard and will have many more in your future.


----------



## 835 Shooter (Feb 19, 2010)

BPR said:


> Some of yall are getting bent out of shape on this one.  And ironically enough it seems to be the roost shooters.  The point of the thread was not to bash those that don't shoot them on the roost or the ones that do shoot them on the roost.  It was just to get an idea of where everyone stood.
> 
> Everyone has to decide for themselves how they want to kill turkeys.  In my opinion you can kill a turkey without ever having hunted that bird.  In some states it is legal to shoot turkeys with a rifle over a pile of corn.  And some choose to do that.  But everyone has to decide for themselves what their limits are.  For some people their standards are lower than the laws.  For others they are the laws, and for others they are more restrictive than the laws.
> 
> I think alot of people add limits to themselves as they get more experience in the turkey woods, but I think whatever your limits are you should stick to them.  If you are comfortable shooting them off the limb, then that is your choice.  But I don't think you should lower your standards because its been a hard year or because a bird has frustrated you.  Turkey hunting is an intellectual challenge more than a sport to kill turkeys.  And its not fair to you or the turkey to change the rules in the bottom of the ninth because he has beaten you.



That first paragraph right there almost made me spit my drink all over my computer.  We all know at least I do why you started this thread here and that was to bait someone to post a response so you could stick the knife in a little farther.  Do I need to do some cut and pasting from the sunny side over here so I can prove it?  I have read it all there, and honestly you are nothing more than a troublemaker, and that is putting it mildly.  Your whole intent was to bait a person here and you said so yourself at another forum where you talk bad about someone who isn't even there to defend themself.  You guys are dispicable there.  So is your leader.  

I read you like a book when you started this poll, and I'll be dang if my hunch wasn't right.  I found the evidence, and I have it stored on my computer where I can back up what I am saying if I choose to.  You need to get a life along with all your buddies who stab people in the back and talk bad about this forum on other forums.  

Now the truth has set you free.


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 19, 2010)

835 Shooter said:


> That first paragraph right there almost made me spit my drink all over my computer.  We all know at least I do why you started this thread here and that was to bait someone to post a response so you could stick the knife in a little farther.  Do I need to do some cut and pasting from the sunny side over here so I can prove it.  I have read it all there, and honestly you are nothing more that a troublemaker, and that is putting it mildly.
> 
> I read you like a book when you started this poll, and I'll be dang if my hunch wasn't right.  I found the evidence, and I have it stored on my computer where I can back up what I am saying if I choose to.  You need to get a life along with all your buddies who stab people in the back and talk bad about this forum on other forums.
> 
> Now the truth has set you free.



better be careful, you might get banded.


----------



## 835 Shooter (Feb 19, 2010)

Gaswamp said:


> better be careful, you might get banded.



Believe me they already know the truth here.  They have been shown the light so to speak.  

Just dont shoot the bull here like this was a honest poll here.  It was not and your buddy who started it knows it along with some of his sidekicks.


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 19, 2010)

835 Shooter said:


> Believe me they already know the truth here.  They have been shown the light so to speak.
> 
> Just dont shoot the bull here like this was a honest poll here.  It was not and your buddy who started it knows it along with some of his sidekicks.



Uh huh...please tell us more


----------



## 835 Shooter (Feb 19, 2010)

Gaswamp said:


> Uh huh...please tell us more



The sorriest criminal in the world is the one that just got caught.


----------



## dwills (Feb 19, 2010)

What is going on?


----------



## 835 Shooter (Feb 19, 2010)

dwills said:


> What is going on?



You need to ask that question to BPR and wisturkeyhunter and their other sidekicks who wish to stir up crap and talk bad about the folks here and the mods here elsewhere where they don't know what is being said behind their back.  Talk about being labeled yellow.


----------



## 835 Shooter (Feb 19, 2010)

And a guy named Frank is leading the fiasco!


----------



## dwills (Feb 19, 2010)

Well I'm not a member elsewhere and I'm definitely not a sidekick, but I didn't think they were talking bad about anyone. If you're talking about them expressing their ethics against roost shooting, then I agree with them but I'm not going to talk bad about anyone who does it. It's entirely within your right to blast one on the limb in GA (for now anyway), so yall can have at it. I was just curious as to what all the drama was about.


----------



## 835 Shooter (Feb 19, 2010)

dwills said:


> Well I'm not a member elsewhere and I'm definitely not a sidekick, but I didn't think they were talking bad about anyone. If you're talking about them expressing their ethics against roost shooting, then I agree with them but I'm not going to talk bad about anyone who does it. It's entirely within your right to blast one on the limb in GA (for now anyway), so yall can have at it. I was just curious as to what all the drama was about.



Your an innocent bystander.

What you really don't know is all the facts.  

But the facts are coming out I can assure you.  

Now let's just see if BPR will post again here.


----------



## Dupree (Feb 19, 2010)

dwills said:


> Well I'm not a member elsewhere and I'm definitely not a sidekick, but I didn't think they were talking bad about anyone. If you're talking about them expressing their ethics against roost shooting, then I agree with them but I'm not going to talk bad about anyone who does it. It's entirely within your right to blast one on the limb in GA (for now anyway), so yall can have at it. I was just curious as to what all the drama was about.



sent it all to you in a pm


----------



## 835 Shooter (Feb 19, 2010)

The ole I got caught with my hand in the cookie jar sure does apply here.


----------



## Canvasback27 (Feb 19, 2010)

Strange I got what was said on the other forum in a instant E:mail notification from GON,checked the thread and it wasn't here,no doubt the moderaters are not gonna be happy to say the least with bad mouthing folks here on other sites.
I thought it was just a friendly expression of everyone's opinions.
I suppose we now know differant.


----------



## wisturkeyhunter (Feb 19, 2010)

835 Shooter said:


> You need to ask that question to BPR and wisturkeyhunter and their other sidekicks who wish to stir up crap and talk bad about the folks here and the mods here elsewhere where they don't know what is being said behind their back.  Talk about being labeled yellow.



Ask away I'm right here. Wonder what the mods would find if they compared your IP to the poster here you are crying for.


----------



## Dupree (Feb 19, 2010)

wisturkeyhunter said:


> Wonder what the mods would find if they compared your IP to the poster here you are crying for.



op2:


----------



## jaymax (Feb 19, 2010)

NEW POLL:

Lets all start a new one

Would you gig a bullfrog stuck in the mud or pass him up?

a. yes, I hate frogs, but love there legs

b. no, it brings tears to my eyes and makes me want to join PETA

c. not real sure, depends on how bright the light is in his eyes


----------



## Quercus Alba (Feb 20, 2010)

One morning I was hunting with a buddy and we heard a gobbler on the roost up the hill a good ways. We misjudged the distance and ended up bumping several out of the trees. At that moment I looked up and saw the biggest bearded bird I had ever seen at about 40 yards still in the tree. It didn't cross my mind to shoot it. I just remained as still as possible for about five minutes until it flew down. We ended up working that bird but never got him (that morning anyways). Let me get yalls thoughts on another situation, however. One morning I was set up and heard a bird sound off about 400-500 yards on the roost. I didn't move any closer because the area I was in was a spot that most birds made there way to anyways. I hunted until about 10:30 with no luck. Mind you the bird was roosted in a pine stand of approximtely 250 acres. I had a good idea on the direction he was in and knew the area well enough to know where some of the bigger longleafs within the stand were located. I went off through the woods to try and find his roost and after about an hour I found tons of droppins under a nice longleaf that you could just imagine a turkey roosted in. By the amount of droppings present I figure he had been roosted there for atleast a couple of days. I left for lunch, came back that afternoon and was planning on catching him on his way back if he would roost there again. My only clear setup put me about 30 yards from the tree itself. I sat there all day and he never came back. The whole time I was thinking to myself "What if he comes in behinds me and flys up before I see him." I don't know weather I would have shot or not, but there was a good chance I would have. I felt like I put in my work, and found what I thought was the exact tree he had been using. I don't know.


----------



## Quercus Alba (Feb 20, 2010)

Let me also say that turkey hunting is my passion. I love these birds and all wildlife for that matter. I have spent countless hours in the field volunteering and working with both game and non-game species. The point of my second story dealt with the challenge that many of yall are referring to. In that case I felt that trecking off through the woods and finding the pine, amongs a vast sea of pines that he was roosted in was a challenge, and one that I enjoyed participating in. Was it harder than calling in a hot two year old. Maybe so. Probably so. If he had flown on up in that tree and it was still legal light, I can't help but think I might have shot him.


----------



## Whiteeagle (Feb 20, 2010)

Thank you Quercus Alba for your story. At least some of us can admit that given the right timing and circumstances, we probably would shoot a Turkey off the roost and even admit we did. Some of us would never tell that we did. Like shooting dove from trees, quail on the ground and ducks on the water!


----------



## Double Gun (Feb 21, 2010)

Is that our man 835 shooter Wisturkeyhunter? You know the coward. Please ask me 835 shooter. Put up or shut up.

Anyway, maybe roost shooting is legal in your State but just check the law books because it is illegal in VA and I believe a couple other States. Just like some States you must make a call to the bird before shooting it.


----------



## turk2di (Feb 21, 2010)

silvestris said:


> The term "holier than thou" gets tossed around a bit.  But there are hunters out there that really are holier than thou.  They possess principles that they refuse to disobey whatever the circumstances.  They understand that the game they play has unwritten rules set down long before they ever came into the world and they feel an obligation to follow those unwritten rules.  They know that all hunters are not on that high of a pedestal and they accept that fact.  They do wish that those other hunters could experience and appreciate the exhilaration that comes from engaging in fair battle with the wild turkey, whether the turkey comes home him or not.    "Hope springs eternal in the human breast".  And I hope for all of you to reach the higher plateau of the "holier than thou".



Awesome!! There is a time honored art to turkey hunting & it seems to many that killing one at all cost is the strategy..But i never bash anyone'kill as long as it was legally done!!


----------



## Double Gun (Feb 22, 2010)

All, I thought this was a good poll/thread. I will admit that the percentage was higher then I ever expected on shooting off the roost, which I already stated in an earlyer post along with it is up to the person at the time weather to or not to do so. Then a thread that was removed I said that VA it is illegal and another said is was also illegal to stalk a bird in PA. Well one thought it was funny that stalking was illegal. I said I know 2 guys that would not think it was so funny. The only thing that I was trying to get across was that if something is legal in your State and if you hunt other States to make sure that roost or stalking is legal. Like I said I know one person on here that hunts other states that thinks roost shooting is fine. I never accused him or anyone else that they did any thing illegal. But some one else thinks otherwise or interpruted their way. Some folks seem to get awfully defensive and that is usally associated with quilt.

835 please cut and paste. I will copy all my posts from the Sunny Side if I am cleared by the Admin. to do so.

BPR is not trying to start anything, you are looking into things to far and interpruting it your way.

For those who visit, please do "The Sunny Side" my handle there is Greyghost. That handle was taken when I signed up here. There is no secret agent stuff going on there or here by anyone as is so implied by a couple folks.


----------



## 835 Shooter (Feb 22, 2010)

I will say this and be done here.  When you hang around with the wrong crowd, eventully they will rub off on you.  It has took place here even if some of you can't bring yourself to say so.  Why on earth would you want to be associated with guys at the sunny side where it is perfectly ok by them to post on a public forum, pms from this place that were sent to them by mods here?  When you hang around a bankrobber long enough, well eventually your going to get caught and charged as with being a bankrobber whether you robbed any banks or not.  There ya go.    Now you may not be able to fianlly accept the facts, but again the truth shall set your free.


----------



## BPR (Feb 22, 2010)

835 Shooter said:


> I will say this and be done here.  When you hang around with the wrong crowd, eventully they will rub off on you.  It has took place here even if some of you can't bring yourself to say so.  Why on earth would you want to be associated with guys at the sunny side where it is perfectly ok by them to post on a public forum, pms from this place that were sent to them by mods here?  When you hang around a bankrobber long enough, well eventually your going to get caught and charged as with being a bankrobber whether you robbed any banks or not.  There ya go.    Now you may not be able to fianlly accept the facts, but again the truth shall set your free.



No surprise that you don't answer any pms.  Its obvious that you seem to be here to try and stir something up.  

I am quite capable of thinking for myself, just like I am capable of deciding for myself how I want to hunt turkeys.  And no I have not robbed any banks lately.  

Welcome to the forum.  I look forward to your informative post about turkey hunting.


----------



## Double Gun (Feb 22, 2010)

835 We can do this all year. I am done so lets please get back to the topic at hand.


----------



## silvestris (Feb 22, 2010)

Double Gun said:


> I will copy all my posts from the Sunny Side if I am cleared by the Admin. to do so.



Now Earl, you know what goes on on the "Sunny Side" stays on the "Sunny Side"


----------



## pnome (Feb 22, 2010)

silvestris said:


> Now Earl, you know what goes on on the "Sunny Side" stays on the "Sunny Side"



What's this?  Some new super seekrit forum?


----------



## Double Gun (Feb 22, 2010)

silvestris said:


> Now Earl, you know what goes on on the "Sunny Side" stays on the "Sunny Side"




 Dang now Silvestris, you gave them my secret first name.

PNOME, na, nothing secret there or here.


----------



## Turkeydoghunter (Feb 22, 2010)

hes gone cant we go on ....double gun,wisturkey...and sil ...all have contributed to this fourm...this is the best fourm ive been on...some real turkey hunters...the bashing , and insults arent tolerarated......some guys just dont play well with others....i think all will agree this topic is dead....looking forward to learning more...and hearing the tales...Ron


----------



## Fanfare (Feb 23, 2010)

If someone tells me they shot a bird off the roost I'm not gonna be impressed.In fact I'm gonna be disgusted,legal or not.And God help him if he lays a box call beside the dead bird for a pic.....just my personal feelings on the subject...its not that hard to kill them on the ground...


----------



## SpotandStalk (Mar 29, 2019)

It would interesting to see how many wont shoot a roosted turkey but have no problem kicking up pen raised quail, catching bluegill on the bed, or shooting a bedded buck


----------



## bubbafowler (Mar 29, 2019)

Wow. Resurrected from the dead this thread.


----------



## Blackston (Mar 29, 2019)

I had one last week jump trees twice until he was on top me. I thought about it , but I wanna call one an kill him. Like I said still trying!!!


----------



## elfiii (Mar 29, 2019)

Here we go again.


----------



## GAGE (Mar 29, 2019)

Same story, different day.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 29, 2019)

oh my


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Mar 29, 2019)

I was going to, but a bear dog ran it off


----------



## QuackAttack101 (Mar 29, 2019)

I'll only shoot them off the roost if I sneak up on them while belly crawling in the dark behind a strutter decoy.  IMO, the two unethical methods cancel out so it becomes an ethical kill


----------



## JerryC (Mar 29, 2019)

I almost did when I was turkey hunting in Montana last season. Last day of a week-long hunt with no success, and a big tom roosted right above us. We debated whether or not to shoot but did not know if it was legal and something about it just didn't seem right. Decided not to.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 29, 2019)

oh my


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Mar 29, 2019)

QuackAttack101 said:


> I'll only shoot them off the roost if I sneak up on them while belly crawling in the dark behind a strutter decoy.  IMO, the two unethical methods cancel out so it becomes an ethical kill


That would be 3 wouldn't it ?


----------



## JP536 (Mar 29, 2019)

No. That would take all the thrill away from it for me. Working a bird and getting a show is a success for me. Shooting one is a bonus


----------



## bownutz (Apr 4, 2019)

The season I've been having I'd shoot a jake perched on the neighbors mailbox if I got a shot.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Apr 4, 2019)

Have you ever tried it? Anyone can respond


----------



## deast1988 (Apr 4, 2019)

I’d smoke him, some where years ago I read it to be illegal. I seen Micheal waddle have a bird switching trees he killed. At some point the hunter meets the killer an you do what needs to be done.


----------



## ChasingThunder (Apr 5, 2019)

Public land yes, private no.


----------



## mallardsx2 (Apr 5, 2019)

I would never sneak in under a gobbler and shoot him off of a limb. If he gobbles 200 yards away and branch hopped me to get to my call, I would kill him on off the limb. There is a reason he is doing that.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 5, 2019)

How you hunt and what you would or would not do has all to do with your own personal ethics and how much respect you have for the game you pursue. Let your conscience be your guide.


----------

